# German blue ram help!! Hole in head???



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I've had my german blue ram for about a month and a half now and he was doing really great. I feed him flakes, bloodworms, and granules. He's the only fish in the tank, 10 gallon besides a small freshwater flounder. The parameters are 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 5 nitrate, and the temp is 80. He is still acting himself, but out of nowhere a few days ago I noticed a white spot on his head. It looks like a big bump, almost like a pimple, and then theres like 2 more white dots on the side near his eyes and face. Nothing on his body at all. I don't think it's ICH. I'm thinking maybe its Hole in head since cichlids are known to getting that. Please help!! I added 2 tablespoons of aquarium salt but I know that it can't heal whatever it is. Yesterday there was like a little thing hanging off the white thing like feathery looking, so I'm not sure if it's maybe a fungus?? It looks like a big tumor on his head. Below you will see pictures and a video attached. I have some ghost shrimp and a bamboo shrimp in the tank too, so if I use medicine I'm going to need something that won't kill them. I don't know why he got this because all my parameters are good 
and I feed him good food. 

DSCN1171 - YouTube


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

if it's fungus try using intrepet anti fungus. it's colorless, odorless and safe for plants but you'll need to check if it's shrimp safe.i personally think this is the best thing for fungus.i've used everything from maracyn,furanol,green and blue types of fungus medication.all are color base and will stain the tank plus maracyn and furanol are in powder form it clouds the water if it's not properly mixed.keep in mind furanol will knock out the filter system as it's a wide range bacteria killer


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

So do you think this looks like fungus?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

the vidoe isn't very clear but i do see some white.if you have doubts go with the anti internal bacteria from intrepet and see if it gets better.remember keep the water as clean as you can.this is very important for this kind of problem


----------

